# Black Smoke......WTF!



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

2004 A4 GTO (22k miles) here. When I punch it from 55mph i get a puff of black smoke from the exhaust. Is this a big issue? Im still under warranty-will it cover it? Thanks.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

hlfdGTO said:


> 2004 A4 GTO (22k miles) here. When I punch it from 55mph i get a puff of black smoke from the exhaust. Is this a big issue? Im still under warranty-will it cover it? Thanks.


I hope that isn't the Magic Smoke !!!

Things don't work to well after you let the Magic Smoke out.














Or it could be running Rich, is your engine light on? Have you beat it a lot over it's life, or have you been easy on it. Are you sure it's black and not blue.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what does blue smoke mean :willy:


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

hlfdGTO said:


> 2004 A4 GTO (22k miles) here. When I punch it from 55mph i get a puff of black smoke from the exhaust. Is this a big issue? Im still under warranty-will it cover it? Thanks.


Don't sweat it, yer just blowin the carbon out.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what does blue smoke mean :willy:


Fire


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> Fire


ouch


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what does blue smoke mean :willy:


Blue smoke means you're burning oil - depending on when it appears it could mean the rings or the valve guide seals have gone or worse, or it could be just that the engine has been seriously overfilled. If the oil level is OK I'm afraid the fix is likely to be expensive.

Black smoke could mean the engine is running rich, but you may also see it briefly if the engine has collected a lot of carbon - this will happen if you've been doing a lot of light running around town. The best way to get rid of coke build up is an Italian tune-up - find a nice road, go for a long drive and give it lots of welly for as long as you feel like.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

At the risk of sounding a bit like a prick - you're not serious right EEZ? If you are, my utmost apologies, the previous post is dead on correct.


----------



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for the info. I dont have a check eng light. hardly beat on it. I just bought it about 3 weeks ago. Its definately not blue smoke though. I never delt with black smoke.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

hlfdGTO said:


> thanks for the info. I dont have a check eng light. hardly beat on it. I just bought it about 3 weeks ago. Its definately not blue smoke though. I never delt with black smoke.


When they say blue smoke, they don't mean bright blue like a royal blue. Its more like a bluish grey. I would even consider it more grey than blue. i had it happening in my 69 GTO a while ago, I figured it was the rings. I found this stuff called engine restorer in a big can, and added that to the oil and poof like magic, the smoke was gone! 

But it is a new car, so it is more likely to be the engine running rich or carbon deposits.

Still kind of odd to have the carbon build up on such a fresh engine.

I would just test out the richness, lean it out a bit, and then try to reproduce the smoke. When it comes to adjusting for the richness, I'm not entirely sure on fuel injection, but i think its a screw that has to be turned or something. Just guessing, never really worked on FI, but I could help u with anything carb related.

Try to lean her out. If it still puffs the smoke, after being leaned out considerably, then try the "Italian tuneup", if it still puffs smoke, it would be time to take her in.


----------

